# Gulf Coast Boats



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

*Show pictures of your Gulf Coast Boat!:texasflag*


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Gulf Coast*

My 20LS


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

thats one of the best looking GC boats I have seen


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks! Big thanks to Glen at custom marine concepts the did a jam up job on the aluminum.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

SKIPPER G said:


> *Show pictures of your Gulf Coast Boat!:texasflag*


Hey skip I thought you had a GC


----------



## davidryan1987 (May 30, 2012)

A few of my 18.


----------



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice looking boat Bigbay 420. I sold mine when I had my hip replacement last year. As soon as we can I'll be building us a new 230 Pro. Thanks for pictures of your boat.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> thats one of the best looking GC boats I have seen


That's what I was thinking...sweet looking GC


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

*GC*

Thanks a lot the console is getting raised this winter get ready George.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

*Here's my '99 22ls*

.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

How do I post pics to this forum?


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Dang thats all the GC boats on 2cool?


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

08 Gulf Coast 230VS... Love this boat! She aint built for speed but she sure gets me to the fish. This was taken in La a few years ago.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Big Bay That is a gooood looking GC Glen does nice work!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

:texasflag


----------



## Green1604 (May 10, 2011)

Here is our GC200. Bought used a few months ago - great shallow water fishing boat


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Big Bay That is a gooood looking GC Glen does nice work!


Thanks


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone got pics of a GC 21 Pro SE ?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Sold my 200HS about a month ago,.....still waiting for the new 180 classic...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

acoastalbender said:


> Sold my 200HS about a month ago,.....still waiting for the new 180 classic...


How'd you like the High Side, and what made you go with the 180?

I've really been wanting a 20HS as a family fishing boat (small kids).


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> How'd you like the High Side, and what made you go with the 180?
> 
> I've really been wanting a 20HS as a family fishing boat (small kids).


I loved the 200HS and you would also, for the reasons you cite and a lot more. Without going through a long drawn out explanation, the root of the problem I have is bulkhead space, nothing to do with the boat. The 200HS is a perfect fishing boat and family boat especially if you have youngsters...

.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

My next purchase is gonna be the 23' or 24' variside...anybody have any more pics of those?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

Another 200 HS. Nothing fancy and not too many accessories, but I like her.


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

Oops, I didn't mean to post the picture twice. I'm trying to figure this picture posting thing out.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

My 2012 22 Veriside w/SHO 225 coming back in from the first trip out last year.
Picture is not very good. Looks shorter then it is.


----------



## ECW.GC'18 (Mar 19, 2013)

2000 18' Classic


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

shallowminded said:


> My 2012 22 Veriside w/SHO 225 coming back in from the first trip out last year.
> Picture is not very good. Looks shorter then it is.


Good lookin boat for sure, that picture makes your boat look like a clown car hahaha


----------



## ECW.GC'18 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone ever do a raised console on a GC besides on the Cat?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone have feedback on the Pro SE or any pics of it?
Looks like good all around bay boat.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

[My 2012 22 Veriside w/SHO 225 coming back in from the first trip out last year.
Picture is not very good. Looks shorter then it is. ]

Nice boat shallow minded. What kind of draft do you get at rest and on plane?

I have the 200 classic but like the footprint of the bigger variside.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

I need to get some more pics of it in the water but here is my 2011 220 BayKat


----------



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

1995 18ft with 2013 135 ho loves this boat its seen a lot of fish on its deck


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of mine. Gulf Coast 25VS Yamaha Vmax 250


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

How do the Kats and the Pro SEs handle the chop?


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I have been pretty busy at work. I draft around 10" because I can raise the motor high enough without tilting. Pretty nice because I can still move around in about a foot of water because of the low water pickup on the SHO. I have not been back down south where I really run the full tunnel to see how skinny it will run, but it will be around 8" ~ 10" throttled up on full jack plate lift. It's all in how you run it. 

I learned many years ago about how to run tunnel hulls. They are like 4WD trucks. They just get you farther in before you get stuck. I have learned a lot since those days.

The boat is doing all that I have expected it to do. It is not the smoothest ride out there, not the shallowest ride. It has the deck layout of a flats boat, but will not shower you when it does sometimes get bad on the way back. The fit and finish on the aluminum could be better, but I bought it to use for fishing so no big problem. At my age I'm not trying to impress anyone with my boat. Just my the weight of my stinger at the end of the trip. 

Shallow


----------



## mastercaster (Sep 3, 2005)

*Gulf Coast Newbie*

Hey fellas......about to sign on the dotted line for Gulf Coast 200 can you experts fill me in on PROS and Cons of this model would appreciatte any input... I really am on the line to purchase a shallow stalker Cat or GC200.....i really like to fish flats and worried how shallow this boat can really get........any experiences or comments from the veterans.....thanks


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Like shallow minded was saying, expect 8-10" draft in mud/soft bottom and 12" in sand. The boat is of good value and does not do anything great but does everything good. Resale is very good on these boats. I have the same rig and Im looking to get the 23vs next. Good luck with your new rig!


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Best all around boat I have ever owned! Been 60 miles offshore and have cast netted mullet in 6 inches. I miss it every day. It was tough as nails and ten years of hard use seemed to make it better. Go get you one. I will be hunting another soon!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Question for the 200 and 200HS owners - what motor did you have, what was your speed (cruising and WOT), and what kind of MPG/GPH did you see?


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I know your question was directed to the 20' guys but the 22' is not much different. I went with the Yamaha because 10,000 crabbers can't be wrong, and I was running a 300 HPDI on my last boat with no issues. I went with the SHO because of the power from the 4.2L 4 stroke and it's lower weight. It weighs the same a a E-tec. but I do not have to buy and burn oil.

So far I have been pleased with the motors performance. I could have got by with the 200 but the 225 is what they had ready to go. Mine will hit 50 with only two persons aboard. My speed most of the time is around 30 ~ 35 MPH. I am looking for fish. As far as MPG or MPH I don't really pay attention. With the 300 HPDI the same run would cost me double or more. But that boat was heavier. The big 4 stroke motors can be run at lower RPMS with the right prop so they cut the cost of fuel. The SHO has a higher gear ratio.

Not trying to sell Yamaha. Just my Two cents.

Shallow


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Your best bet is to call Dennis Stumfoll (Mr Gulf Coast) at Bernies! This guy knows them inside and out! :smile:

*Bernie's Boats and Motors Inc.
*5001 North Navarro-Hwy 77*
Victoria, Texas 77903
*

(361) 573-7809


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Your best bet is to call Dennis Stumfoll (Mr Gulf Coast) at Bernies! This guy knows them inside and out! :smile:
> 
> *Bernie's Boats and Motors Inc.
> *5001 North Navarro-Hwy 77*
> ...


I have talked to dealers (but not that dealer). Generally they will tell you whatever they think you want to hear...


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

mastercaster said:


> Hey fellas......about to sign on the dotted line for Gulf Coast 200 can you experts fill me in on PROS and Cons of this model would appreciatte any input... I really am on the line to purchase a shallow stalker Cat or GC200.....i really like to fish flats and worried how shallow this boat can really get........any experiences or comments from the veterans.....thanks


PM me and ill give you a ride before you pull the trigger .


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my '95 20' HS fishing the surf. Not the fastest, smoothest, or shallowest... But handles all 3 applications very well. Will be on the market soon.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

mastercaster said:


> Hey fellas......about to sign on the dotted line for Gulf Coast 200 can you experts fill me in on PROS and Cons of this model would appreciatte any input... I really am on the line to purchase a shallow stalker Cat or GC200.....i really like to fish flats and worried how shallow this boat can really get........any experiences or comments from the veterans.....thanks


Sent you a pm


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Just picked up my 18ft classic at Red Wing in Houston. Did the deal with Ronnie and was the best boat buying experience I've ever had. Very knowledgeable, accommodating, easy going folks AND the best deal on the coast that I could find by far. The drive from Corpus to Houston was more than worth it and seeing as I opted for an etec I won't need to see them again for 3 years...Red Wing was recommended by a friend almost 2 years ago and I just stored it away thinking all dealers and deals would be similar and I'd be crazy to go 250 miles for a boat. Not true! I'm now recommending Red Wing also...


.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Very nice looking boat. Stay with that 3 blade prop if it works for you. My GC 22 runs and handles much better with a three blade than a 4. I tired a few 4 blades and the 3 blade had the hole shot that I wanted and handles better in turns, reverse etc. That is not true with several tunnels. The 4 blade rules on them. You have a very nice rig. Use and enjoy for many years.

Shallow


----------



## mastercaster (Sep 3, 2005)

*my new gc*

2013 200 ls
I absolutely love my new boat....thanks everyone for your input appreciated everyone...hit west bay got some 2' chop sat by bridge and burn through like a champ didnt get a single drop of water on me all day...ran in chocolate in really low tideand shallow 8" today andhole shot in 12" great buy excellent boat does everything i ask and 42 mph with 5 people on board...of course only ran it for about a minute full throttle...i will post pics tomorrow...again thanks everyone....with a few keepers to take already...cant beat it....

God is good!!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey MC did you get the Pro SE 20' or the original 20' ? A buddy of mine that i fish with a lot has a 22' original. Great all around boat!


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Coastalbender,

Nice boat you have there. This is the first GC I have seen with trim tabs, is this something new recommended?


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yea I just noticed the trim tabs hows that working for you?


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

They had to add tabs to mine too. After multiple times of trying to correct the VERY heavy lean it had while on plane they put a set of tabs on it. Took the issue right away but I have to constantly adjust them now


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Coastalbender,
> 
> Nice boat you have there. This is the first GC I have seen with trim tabs, is this something new recommended?


It is something I wanted. Verrry shallow in my home waters. I debated with myself about getting a keyslot transom boat to get around the "squat" a lot of boats have when jumping up on plane. So far these trim tabs are working quite nicely. You got to get used to them first and you don't want to run them down once you're up. I really liked my old GC and now I get to like my new one with tabs to get shallower. I already got myself in a situation in a little used "short cut" around here. I was running it on plane and lost a really nice fish basket I found floating in the canals. So I had to turn around which required stopping (super moon low tide, there was barely a foot of water and only about 20-25ft wide...) and turning around and getting back on plane. Have only seen the shallowest of flats boats doing that with any degree of success. Usually you gotta run the whole 1/2 mile on plane not to get stuck and if you stop you're gonna push/pole the rest of the way. After I got it turned around I put the tabs down about as far as they'd go and let 'er rip. One little bitty cloud of mud and seconds later I'm doin' 35 on plane... ! You gotta get those tabs back up quick again though or you're in for a sporty ride!

.:cheers:


----------



## mastercaster (Sep 3, 2005)

*My New Gulf Coast 200 Classic*

My new Ride!!

Power pole coming soon....

Does anyone have any suggestions on Putting a Burn bar on or Towers ......i would really like one in the back....???

any suggestions and Manufacturer recommendations???


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Any one know an approximate price on a new 20HS with a 150hp?


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought the SHO replaced the V max? Nice ride your going to love it.


----------



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

I wanna know how that 200 classic would perform in Trinity bay on a day when the wind kicks up.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice! Helluva good all around bay boat right there!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

First boat, GC 220, bought used with 140 hrs on the motor. Very little clue as to what I am doing, but I have some great friends helping me out and I'm thinking of taking the CG Auxillary boating safety class.

I understand the TRP is a good unit? I've also ordered a Garmin Echomap 70s w/ Blue Chart and the appropriate Transducer, and it's being installed next week.

Wish me luck....


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like the original version better....


----------



## Deano777 (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's my new (to me) 2008 Gulf Coast 230 Pro with 200 HO ETech. A dream finally comes true! Looking to put a T-top on it, any fabricator suggestions. I keep the boat in Port A.


----------



## cfaas416 (Jun 7, 2011)

Deano777 said:


> Here's my new (to me) 2008 Gulf Coast 230 Pro with 200 HO ETech. A dream finally comes true! Looking to put a T-top on it, any fabricator suggestions. I keep the boat in Port A.


Where did you get that seat up front?:idea:


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a 20' gulf coast HS thats currently in storage. Does anyone know if a yeti 125 qt will fit infront of the center console??


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Here is my little one of a kind rig from the fine people at Gulf Coast.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just listed my 2006 Gulf Coast 20 LS w/150 Suzuki 4S in the classifieds. Boat is in great condition and ready to fish.


----------



## GulfCoastFlats (Mar 24, 2015)

My 92 gulf coast with a 92 johnson 150 fast strike


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have the 23ft variside. Anyone come up with a way to make the leaning post waterproof? I love the boat but this design feature of only having the leaning post cushion on top lets water in when it rains. I have been racking my brain but haven't come up with a solution yet.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

2006 25 v-side with a 2014 200 sho. I ran this boat the past year. Owner wants to sell. Motor has app. 40 hours. Really good shape. Power pole, Garmin, ect.. going to be posted in classified with more pics.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Old thread I know but lots of boats in here and I'm curious. Was just surfing and wondering if anyone can directly compare performance differences between a 220 Bay Kat and a 220 Classic? I'm guessing the Bay Kat is a little more shallow capable and the Classic is a little dryer in the chop?


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Had to resurrect an old thread. Finally joined the Gulf Coast owners club. 2006 GC 200 Classic with a 150 Yamaha 4 Stroke.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll contribute to the resurrection too! 220C w/ 200ProXS









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

capt. david said:


> 2006 25 v-side with a 2014 200 sho. I ran this boat the past year. Owner wants to sell. Motor has app. 40 hours. Really good shape. Power pole, Garmin, ect.. going to be posted in classified with more pics.


Iâ€™m new/current owner of this barge. Itâ€™s my second GC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbond (May 30, 2018)

Good looking boats !! I just bought a used 2007 GC 180 and want to put a trolling motor on. Any ideas on what shaft size and thrust also where to put the batteries? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Mbond said:


> Good looking boats !! I just bought a used 2007 GC 180 and want to put a trolling motor on. Any ideas on what shaft size and thrust also where to put the batteries?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™d call over to red wind and see what theyâ€™re putting on the new ones.

Mine is pretty long but I donâ€™t know specs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lobo41 (Feb 19, 2017)

Not a single Saber Cat? Why don't I see too many people talking about those? Seems like a fantastic boat?


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

May be the $80,000. Price


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> May be the $80,000. Price


I didnâ€™t want to be the one to say it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Just depends on what and how many options you get on the saber cat


----------



## Mbond (May 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbond (May 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*Here's mine*

Picked up this one a couple months ago, 2008 20ft with a 150 Etec. I bought the boat with intention to flip, but have been so impressed with the boat, I put a power pole on it and will keep it awhile. The driest boat I've ever had, and I've had a bunch. Runs 45 empty and 41 loaded to the hilt. Dangit, sideway pic, ugh!


----------



## Eaglebeaver (Jun 28, 2015)

*My 1999 Gulfcoast 22â€™ LS*

Love this boat!!


----------



## ProOnly (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is a Saber Cat for you. Love it!


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Will be picking this one up in about a month..

18 with 115
from an old family friend. 
low hours, stored indoors most of the year, well maintained.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

what is the shallowest you feel comfortable running with an 18 with a 115 and jackplate?
Being able to take off again is obviously important!


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldnâ€™t run in anything less than 18â€ depending on how youâ€™re loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ccoker said:


> what is the shallowest you feel comfortable running with an 18 with a 115 and jackplate?
> Being able to take off again is obviously important!


Running in and getting up in are two different scenarios when it comes to skinny water boats. It will really come down to how the boat is set up...weight distribution, motor height relative to tunnel, etc. I had a 20' Gulf Coast with a 175 Yamaha Vmax and that boat would run like it was on tracks. Ran skinny too, but getting up was another thing. Keep it in a decent amount of water as mentioned above until you get used to it. In looking at the picture, that motor appears to be sitting up purdy high on the jackplate and it is additionally a fairly light power plant. You should also get the current owner to show you how he runs the sled in skinny water to help.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

ccoker said:


> what is the shallowest you feel comfortable running with an 18 with a 115 and jackplate?
> Being able to take off again is obviously important!


Don't know if you will want to make the investment or not, but I had Lenco trim tabs on my 18ft GC classic and it helps a lot in shallow water ... that hull will plane over a 8in soft/sandy bottom all day (ridiculously huge tunnel for it's size) but needs 18in to get up or 12-14 with full tabs ... if it was less than 12in I was floating in I'd just idle out till it got deep enough ...

.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks.. the current owner used to own Ronnie's Marine in Aransas and Corpus and is an old family friend as he started working for my dad when he was 18 at Portland Marine.
My parents got out of the boat business a long time ago and so has Ronnie.
But he knows boats.. 
It's rigged well and was kept indoors most of the time.

I plan on going out with him and getting a lesson on the water.


----------

